# Komplettes Projekt als UML Diagramm mit eUML...geht das?



## braineater (26. Jan 2009)

Hi,
ich muss für ein Projekt aus meinem Quellcode ein Klassendiagramm erstellen.
Als Entwicklungsumgebung verwende ich Eclipse 3.4
Gibt es dafür irgendein Tool was mir aus dem Quelltext ein UML Klassendiagramm erstellt?
Weil ich hab leider keine Ahnung wie ich ein sollche Diagramm erstelle

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

MFG


EDIT:
hab jetzt eUML runtergeladen u installiert...ist es mit dem Tool möglich ein ganzes Projekt zu einem UML Diagramm umzuwandeln?
Falls es mit dem Plugin nicht geht mit welchem geht es?

MFG


----------



## Ebenius (26. Jan 2009)

Sicher hast Du ausgiebig die Forensuche bemüht: UML in java-forum.org. Gefallen Dir die aufgelisteten Möglichkeiten nicht? Oder sollen wir's einfach nochmal aufschreiben? ;-)


----------



## braineater (26. Jan 2009)

tut mir leid   
das nächste mal such ich erstmal


----------



## braineater (27. Jan 2009)

hab jetzt eUML komm aber noch nicht so ganz klar...vll kann wer helfen


----------



## Ebenius (27. Jan 2009)

Würdest Du die Güte haben, eine Frage zu stellen, damit jemand eine Antwort schreiben kann?


----------



## braineater (27. Jan 2009)

hab ich eigentlich im ersten Post Editiert

aber hier nochmal der übersicht halber
.ist es mit dem Tool möglich ein ganzes Projekt zu einem UML Diagramm umzuwandeln?Mit allen verknüpfungen der Klassen untereinander?
Falls es mit dem Plugin nicht geht mit welchem geht es?


----------



## Ebenius (27. Jan 2009)

Okay... oben editiert hab ich nicht gesehen. Bist rehabilitiert. 

Hilft Dir die eUML2 Modeler Documentation nicht weiter?


----------



## braineater (27. Jan 2009)

also ich hab schon ein uml diagramm erstellt,jedoch fehlen die verknüfungen der einzelnen klassen.
Ich dachte das kann das Tool eventuell irgendwie selber machen,also das ich nicht alle verknüpfungen per hand erstellen muss...in die tuts hab ich schonmal reingeschaut aber auf die schnelle noch nix gefunden

mfg


----------



## Saxony (27. Jan 2009)

Hiho,

wenn du den Code schon hast und musst daraus die zugehörigen Klassendiagramme erstellen, versuche es doch mal mit Reverse Engineering. Das löst dann auch gleich alle Vererbungslinien, implements und Aggregation mit auf.

bye Saxony


----------



## Guest (27. Jan 2009)

also ich hab jetzt mal rechtsklick auf das projekt gemacht und unter eUML reverse Engineering gewählt...es hat dann irgendwas berechnet oder so,aber nun hab ich trotzdem kein diagramm mit den verknüpfungen ...was mache ich falsch?


----------



## braineater (27. Jan 2009)

habs hinbekommen...wenn ich nachdem ich das reverse engineering gemacht hab nochmal auf das package klicke habe ich die möglichkeiten alles was ich will mit zu erstellen 

MFG


----------

